

Zuora - subscription billing and recurring payments - timf
http://www.zuora.com

======
PaulMorgan
They don't seem to want information about their service to get out to the
masses. It's stuck in PDFs behind some marketing sign up forms.

~~~
paraschopra
I agree. Their homepage looks like one of the most poorly designed homepages I
have seen.

------
timf
Does anyone here have any experience with this company?

~~~
danprager
We've looked at them. There service is pretty slick, and well-backed, but you
need to pay a significant monthly fee (with 12 month lock-in) to get started,
so you would want to have a good turn-over before going with them.

They seem to be set up for this scenario, offering services to change over
from your previous system.

~~~
timf
Thanks for the information, sounds like it might not be a fit for me (yet).

